# Northgate shuttle



## Hey Zeus (Mar 19, 2007)

Spirit West in Riverside. Ask for Lynn. The sweetest lady in WY.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

Awesome thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

or ride your bike - its only a few miles


----------



## Kirks (Oct 6, 2011)

Is there a shortcut to get from Route to Sixmile on your bike without going on hwy? It seems like there is a trail that connects the two but I wasn't sure if it goes through private land or not.


----------



## jimr (Sep 8, 2007)

bwest said:


> or ride your bike - its only a few miles



Yes please explain? River trail? never been but plan on getting some laps this spring. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

Trail is in wilderness, no bikes. Not very well maintained last time I was there, hard to see in spots. That was years ago. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## pepejohns (Jul 14, 2014)

Have used Hack's Tackle several times - reliable, reasonably priced.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't think I would want to ride a bike on a wyomin highway, get the feelin you might be considered fair Game!!


----------



## Kirks (Oct 6, 2011)

from Routt to six mile it's only 10 or 11 miles, it would definitely be a somewhat easy bike ride. Just ran it yesterday in a 13 foot raft, it's at a fun level with lots of rock dodging in the narrow falls section. Plenty of water right now, hope it stays that way till early July.


----------

